# SUSTITUTOS COMPONENTES...



## broka (Nov 26, 2006)

hola amigos, estoy armando un buen amplificador de 600 watt rms

pero necesito que me den todos los sustutos posibles para estos componentes saludos...

MJE15028
MJL1302
MUR1520
IRFP240
MJE1202S
MJL3281
IRFP9240

pd:g gracias a a la comunidad que es muy buena


----------



## skynetronics (Nov 26, 2006)

En esta pagina te saldran los numeros de reemplazo...

http://nte01.nteinc.com/nte/NTExRefSemiProd.nsf/$$Search?OpenForm

Saludos...


----------



## broka (Nov 28, 2006)

buena pagina, pero si alguien tiene otras paginas wenas, aporten, saludos porque no salen tantos datos como los que busco


----------

